# Hell's Bay Build



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats on the new skiff, and look forward to seeing the build pics.

That new 90 2s HB had has been passed over quite a few times, but something tells me you're going to switch to a 150 and sell me that 90.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations. Excellent choice of power. Lightweight and bulletproof . Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Congrats on the new skiff, and look forward to seeing the build pics.
> 
> That new 90 2s HB had has been passed over quite a few times, but something tells me you're going to switch to a 150 and sell me that 90.


Thanks Marietta Mike,

The 90hp is mine already I bought it years ago and it's been sitting in my warehouse in the box waiting for a skiff!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Congratulations. Excellent choice of power. Lightweight and bulletproof . Looking forward to pics.


Thank you sir!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome creekrunner congrats on the new build I know the feeling all to well! The anticipation must be killing you! 

Tidesright


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Congratulation!!!!
Can't wait to see this one


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats! Make sure you get the lockable hatches if you're going with the bolt on cushions. 1 trip at highway speeds and you could lose a lid!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh snap!
Hopefully you dont sell this one before you take delivery.
so how many Hydro-tech parts are going on this 90?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> so how many Hydro-tech parts are going on this 90?


I second that question. My local Yamaha shop recommended against installing their after market performance parts because today's fuel doesn't get the results and reduces reliability.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Oh snap!
> Hopefully you dont sell this one before you take delivery.
> so how many Hydro-tech parts are going on this 90?


Haha, none lol. How many you going to have on your 90hp your getting is the question?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > so how many Hydro-tech parts are going on this 90?
> 
> 
> I second that question. My local Yamaha shop recommended against installing their after market performance parts because today's fuel doesn't get the results and reduces reliability.


Anything performance mods you make to an engine will increase the chances of a failure. Ethanol fuel suck plain and simple, that's why I only run non-ethanol.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > Oh snap!
> > Hopefully you dont sell this one before you take delivery.
> > so how many Hydro-tech parts are going on this 90?
> 
> ...


None yet.
not even sure what they make for that motor.
first thing will probably be Chris Carson reeds


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

She is in the mold!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice!!! I bet you are excited, congrats again. 

Tidesright


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys here is some more Skiff Porn, she will be ready for pick up on July 3rd!


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice creek runner keep em coming!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

When I was there Wednesday it seemed like all the new boats in production were Marquesa's plus a couple Professionals and one Biscayne.

I was blown away by the attention to detail and how everything was put together to maximize quality for the long haul.

Even the way the trailers are set-up is meticulously planned out. Like LED lights on the top of the trailer aluminum I-beams at the front so you can see where you're walking. ( and show off your HB while trailering down the highway.)


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Marieta the new trailers are amazing. They trailer very well and the LED lights on top are a very nice touch! I couldn't be happier with my purchase. I know how creekrunner feels I was losing sleep while waiting on my boat. 

Tidesright


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> When I was there Wednesday it seemed like all the new boats in production were Marquesa's plus a couple Professionals and one Biscayne.
> 
> I was blown away by the attention to detail and how everything was put together to maximize quality for the long haul.
> 
> Even the way the trailers are set-up is meticulously planned out. Like LED lights on the top of the trailer aluminum I-beams at the front so you can see where you're walking. ( and show off your HB while trailering down the highway.)


 I have been working on boats my entire life to earn a living, and have fished off just about every major brand there is out there. From a quality stand point alone I chose Hell's Bay for my personal boat. I thank the lord for my blessings that have  allowed me to purchase this skiff and of course my very understanding wife.  ;D

Now back to some more skiff pics!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Gosh I love these threads. Another real boat in the making. Keep em coming!


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

I can certainly appreciate this boat because of the beauty and craftsmanship. 

What exactly is a "real boat"?


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Looking good Buddy!!!!!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looking good! Keep them coming!!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Love it!! Can't wait for more photos!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll bet somebody knows how many more days it is until July 3rd.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Some more pics of her and I was told It might be ready early! ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im liking that livewell


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Getting closer for pick up!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

>


Looking good. I'm really enjoying the opportunity to see the different internal construction methods and finishing practices as compared to the Maverick 18 HPX-V.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Pick her up next week!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

It will be a christmas in July for you my friend. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wowza! She looks fast just sitting there.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Beauty!

I love the way HB puts a backing board on the transom that negates the need to trim the cap and put a piece of angle aluminum across the top edge of the transom like you see on so many other boats.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great looking boat. Are those new trim tabs?


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

> Beauty!
> 
> I love the way HB puts a backing board on the transom that negates the need to trim the cap and put a piece of angle aluminum across the top edge of the transom like you see on so many other boats.



I never noticed that until you said it but that is a really good idea and really cleans up the look of it as well. 

Gorgeous boat. I will probably never own a HB but I can sure appreciate the beauty of it. 

Congrats.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it complete. 

Tidesright


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Great looking boat. Are those new trim tabs?


I assume our asking if they are new and not used, if so yes. Don't think Hell's bay would install used trim tabs. If your asking if they are a new design or model no they look the same as all of them to me.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Guys I pick her up this Thursday, hope to have her rigged with the motor by Thursday evening and take the family out on Friday!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice looking skiff man, gotta love a new boat!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

She is home picked her up on schedule, motor is on got a few things to wrap up then see how she runs, before I rig everything else.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Pictures or it didnt happen


Just for you Cut!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice to see a new boat with 2 stroke power


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks great.

Do you have to jack the tongue all the way up to get the poling platform under the garage door?

(HB told me its 75" to top,)


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Looks great.
> 
> Do you have to jack the tongue all the way up to get the poling platform under the garage door?
> 
> (HB told me its 75" to top,)


Not sure what the standard height is mine is a little higher to fit a 150hp when that time comes.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > Looks great.
> >
> > Do you have to jack the tongue all the way up to get the poling platform under the garage door?
> >
> ...


Haha where's the face palm emoticon? 

Taken it out yet?
What's the rated hp for that boat?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > Looks great.
> > >
> > > Do you have to jack the tongue all the way up to get the poling platform under the garage door?
> > >
> ...


I had it custom built for 150hp rating.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks great Creek!! Can't wait to see some on the water pictures!!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that should be your last flats skiff man. Bespoken boat of a lifetime. My dream motor too. Let's not see this show up in the classifieds like so many other new boats.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Great looking rig Creek. Enjoyed watching it being built. Congrats!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Are you going to post more than one picture?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Are you going to post more than one picture?


Sorry been busy man! Got her out yesterday! 

photobucket.com/user/boatt2082/media/imagejpg1_zps2acbd9ef.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thing is gorgeous! She's gunna fly with a 150!! What does it run with the 90?

Andy


----------



## monzi (Apr 8, 2009)

Purdy


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Guys, still have to install the trolling motor, Power pole, & GPS. Just been super swamped at work.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Thing is gorgeous! She's gunna fly with a 150!! What does it run with the 90?
> 
> Andy


With the test aluminium prop I ran on it which was a 15" I was seeing 41.5mph on a held held GPS, but I was over revving by about 700RPM that was with 3/4 tank of fuel 2 guys and a cooler, no trolling motor, no power pole, and no fishing gear. I'm thinking after I add everything and get the correct prop its going to land between 43-46mph depending on load. If I could ever slow down at work I will be able to get her finished. 

She performed very well super stable, runs on the pad, turns on a dime, took her to the inlet and handled the chop nicely and was dry. So far she has done exactly what I expected her to do.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

That's awesome! Always good seeing them work as you expected. I've always liked marquesas. One day, one day....


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> With the test aluminium prop I ran on it which was a 15" I was seeing 41.5mph on a held held GPS, but I was over revving by about 700RPM that was with 3/4 tank of fuel 2 guys and a cooler, no trolling motor, no power pole, and no fishing gear. I'm thinking after I add everything and get the correct prop its going to land between 43-46mph depending on load. If I could ever slow down at work I will be able to get her finished. .



I've got a 4 blade PowerTech PTR4R16P you need to try and I can more than simulate the weight of a trolling motor, power pole, fishing gear, etc...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > With the test aluminium prop I ran on it which was a 15" I was seeing 41.5mph on a held held GPS, but I was over revving by about 700RPM that was with 3/4 tank of fuel 2 guys and a cooler, no trolling motor, no power pole, and no fishing gear. I'm thinking after I add everything and get the correct prop its going to land between 43-46mph depending on load. If I could ever slow down at work I will be able to get her finished. .
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 4 blade PowerTech PTR4R16P you need to try and I can more than simulate the weight of a trolling motor, power pole, fishing gear, etc...


I have a 17" 3 blade and a 17" 4blade I'm going to try, might take you up on that 16" though if they don't work out. 

But your more than welcome to come up and fish with me anytime, or meet me down in the lagoon when I'm fishing solo.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

i am happy for you buddy.
enjoy you new ride


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been so busy but a little update, Got the trolling motor all mounted up and wired. Still got to install the power pole which is sitting in my dinning room and the wife said she is going to list it on ebay for a $1 if it doesn't leave her dinning room soon, lol  and still have to install the gps. But I was able to get some slime on her this past Thursday 



I will get some pics of the trolling motor install and wiring pics up soon.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I have been so busy but a little update, Got the trolling motor all mounted up and wired. Still got to install the power pole which is sitting in my dinning room and the wife said she is going to list it on ebay for a $1 if it doesn't leave her dinning room soon, lol   and still have to install the gps. But I was able to get some slime on her this past Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> I will get some pics of the trolling motor install and wiring pics up soon.


Link to ebay sale?! 

Andy


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Haven't been able to do much as for rigging, but I did finish up the trolling motor the other day. Here are some pics, I did not want to mount my on board charger inside the boat, I didn't want it on the boat when not in use, so I used quick disconnects to make it easy to connect and disconnect when charging. I used livrosi battery boxes, 2 optima 34m batteries, 50amp breaker, all quick disconnect, made my own battery cables, deep blue marine trolling motor disconnect which is installed via threaded machined bolts tapped into the phenolic plate and epoxied sealed.The battery nuts have been swapped for locking nuts, and the other battery covers are installed. Next the power pole (wife isn't happy it's still in her dinning room, lol)

Battery charger connected via quick disconnect 



Main plug for troller and 50 amp breaker


Batteries with quick disconnect charging cables put away


Trolling motor installed

Trolling motor off


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats. Great lines.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

> Battery charger connected via quick disconnect


Is that the gas tank behind the batteries?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > Battery charger connected via quick disconnect
> 
> 
> Is that the gas tank behind the batteries?


Yes it is, that's where they are designed to go by hells bay. They build a panel that goes there and a shelf for the batteries.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

I may have missed it but why didn't you put your batteries in the console? No room or trying to balance the weight?

How does this new Marquesa hull handle compared to the old one. Does it need tabs mid range etc?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I may have missed it but why didn't you put your batteries in the console? No room or trying to balance the weight?
> 
> How does this new Marquesa hull handle compared to the old one. Does it need tabs mid range etc?


I have the little console, same one used on the 17.8 Pro with no jump seat, so they all 3 wouldn't fit. Also on the Marquesa they have a shelf and divider built up in the front hatch for them. It also balances nicely with 1 on the platform and 1 up front. 

She handles completely different than the older designed Marquesa. She runs up on the pad and airs out much better with out the sponsons, no she rides fine midrange only use the tabs if I got a fat guy sitting to the left or right of me, lol!   ;D

I have been very happy with her, I have some updated pics I will post when I get a chance.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

In an earlier post you mentioned taking out your family. How does she do in that regard? How does your wife like it? I'll be shopping in the near future, but I'd have to get a purchase like this approved by the boss. :


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Been a while since I posted on my bragging spot, so thought I would add a little video her! This is my 1st go pro video and I think I did alright, never been one to shoot videos or worry about pictures always wanted the rod in my hand! PT448 sorry for not responding the family loves the boat my bride teaches so this summer we used her a lot and had a blast.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

One of the finest to fish out of, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool vid Creek! Diggin the angles and 3rd party approach.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love the fact you put a 2S 90 on her…….what kind of speed you seeing?

Any chance yet to measure the poling draft yet?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Creek Runner said:


> Been a while since I posted on my bragging spot, so thought I would add a little video her! This is my 1st go pro video and I think I did alright, never been one to shoot videos or worry about pictures always wanted the rod in my hand! PT448 sorry for not responding the family loves the boat my bride teaches so this summer we used her a lot and had a blast.


No worries, thanks for the reply. My wife teaches too, but now I'm back in school and had to take a couple classes this summer. Glad y'all are enjoying the boat. Great video.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I am curious how the newer marquesas compare to the older models in terms of draft. I fish a buddies '02 which has a big mercury 90 2stroke. I am always impressed by its ease under the pole and how shallow it gets.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Net 30 said:


> Love the fact you put a 2S 90 on her…….what kind of speed you seeing?
> 
> Any chance yet to measure the poling draft yet?


I'm getting 41MPH with a 4 blade prop and tournament load, she is a 7.5" boat and poles ole' so easy!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

TidewateR said:


> I am curious how the newer marquesas compare to the older models in terms of draft. I fish a buddies '02 which has a big mercury 90 2stroke. I am always impressed by its ease under the pole and how shallow it gets.


Tide you would be even more impressed with the newer hull design, she floats just as skinny and I think poles even easier due to the added displacement at the transom, she glides better in my opinion. She also rides a lot better the hull is much more efficient! Only down fall is she has a little more bow rise getting on plane, but it's very minimal. If you look at the video you how she jumps up and that was with zero tab.


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

I have never been a Marquesa fan just because of the style of fishing I predominantly do. (Getting super skinny for reds) But damn you skiff has me thinking. A true 7.5" skiff that will do 41MPH with a 4Blade. Sounds like a tournament fishers dream. Your skiff is set up perfect for it. I think a 2stroke Yammi is definitely the way to go for the fishing I do. Would have to give up some of my skinny skinny spots, but it would open up so many more options. What tournaments do you normally fish? Ever thought about doing the Bossman Serries out of NSB? It actually has really good individual tournament payouts. Besides the skiff they give out to the series winner. I won the first stop 2 years ago. (Normally the first 2 are the biggest and it dwindles down when people realize their out of the hunt for the skiff.) And it was like $2,800 for first and then I got another $600 for big fish. This was 2 years ago and last year was quite a bit bigger, and consistently stayed big even late in the series. It started out pretty small but more and more people are starting to travel to come fish it. It used to be predominantly NSB locals. Last year had some really big bags. I weighed in 13.57lbs in the second stop and was thinking first place all the way. Second place worst case scenario, but most likely 1st. Was sitting on top with like 7min till cut off and 3 boats in a row came in and knocked me down. (All three of them fished the same school.) It was like 13.87lbs, 14.24lbs, and 14.59lbs. I looked at my partner and was like "Dude we're not even going to place in the money". Biggest set of bags I've ever seen. All top 5 places were over 13.25lbs. I think 2 people had over 13lbs and didn't get paid. (Now that would suck) Ended up taking 4th, top 5 get paid. So I did get to put a little jingle in my pocket. 

Sorry that was a little lengthy. Your skiff just had my wheels turning. I love my 16 waterman but have been waiting to get my hands on a Pro just to fish tournaments. Thinking I might need to look into a Marquesa pretty hard too. If your ever around the lagoon Id love to hitch a ride. 

Thanks, Evan


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Otter said:


> I have never been a Marquesa fan just because of the style of fishing I predominantly do. (Getting super skinny for reds) But damn you skiff has me thinking. A true 7.5" skiff that will do 41MPH with a 4Blade. Sounds like a tournament fishers dream. Your skiff is set up perfect for it. I think a 2stroke Yammi is definitely the way to go for the fishing I do. Would have to give up some of my skinny skinny spots, but it would open up so many more options. What tournaments do you normally fish? Ever thought about doing the Bossman Serries out of NSB? It actually has really good individual tournament payouts. Besides the skiff they give out to the series winner. I won the first stop 2 years ago. (Normally the first 2 are the biggest and it dwindles down when people realize their out of the hunt for the skiff.) And it was like $2,800 for first and then I got another $600 for big fish. This was 2 years ago and last year was quite a bit bigger, and consistently stayed big even late in the series. It started out pretty small but more and more people are starting to travel to come fish it. It used to be predominantly NSB locals. Last year had some really big bags. I weighed in 13.57lbs in the second stop and was thinking first place all the way. Second place worst case scenario, but most likely 1st. Was sitting on top with like 7min till cut off and 3 boats in a row came in and knocked me down. (All three of them fished the same school.) It was like 13.87lbs, 14.24lbs, and 14.59lbs. I looked at my partner and was like "Dude we're not even going to place in the money". Biggest set of bags I've ever seen. All top 5 places were over 13.25lbs. I think 2 people had over 13lbs and didn't get paid. (Now that would suck) Ended up taking 4th, top 5 get paid. So I did get to put a little jingle in my pocket.
> 
> Sorry that was a little lengthy. Your skiff just had my wheels turning. I love my 16 waterman but have been waiting to get my hands on a Pro just to fish tournaments. Thinking I might need to look into a Marquesa pretty hard too. If your ever around the lagoon Id love to hitch a ride.
> 
> Thanks, Evan


Otter,

I'm in the Lagoon about 7-10 time per year, I fish the IFA, FL Pro, HT some years, and a bunch of local charity tournaments. I usually only fish tournaments that only allow arty, as that is all I throw. We won the IFA down there in the Lagoon 2 years ago, won a brand new ranger skiff sold it on here actually. 13+ pounds down in that area is good weight the last couple of years, those are some big weights for sure. 

You hit the nail on the head as a tournament angler the Marquesa to me is the best all around boat even with a 115HP, you only lose .5". 

Creek


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Took my bride out for a little labor day action and talked my partner into poling us aorund, lol (Sucker) being the technician that keeps all our boats running top notch has it's perks  
It's not in the HB, as we were in my tournaments partner boat. But I'm still trying to learn how to use these go pro's, any pointers are welcomed from you video pros!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Creek Runner said:


> Took my bride out for a little labor day action and talked my partner into poling us aorund, lol (Sucker) being the technician that keeps all our boats running top notch has it's perks
> It's not in the HB, as we were in my tournaments partner boat. But I'm still trying to learn how to use these go pro's, any pointers are welcomed from you video pros!


Cool vid creek. Way better than my go pro videos! Do you do the IFA in Charlotte harbor?

Andy


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Just a short little video sight casting redfish!


----------

